# ... konstrukčně připravena na zatížení...



## Enquiring Mind

Another brain-teaser for the Czech forum, if I may. 

Jak mám rozumět poslední větě? "CHILDREN PARADISE – dětská móda všech věkových skupin. Cílem tohoto  UNITu bude pokrytí potřeby rodičů po kvalitní obuvi v širokých cenových  bodech, jejichž hlavní předností bude jejich zdravotní nezávadnost,  podpořená certifikátem z certifikované zkušebny. U těchto produktů není  potřeba dbát na jejich časové zastarávání. Jejich úskalí tkví v tom, že _*dětská  obuv je konstrukčně připravena pouze na zatížení v rámci určitého  časového úseku.*_"  

Takhle ten paragraf vlastně končí, už není nic, co by napovědělo, v čem tkví  smysl předcházející věty. 

Their drawback is that children's footwear _is designed only  for use over a certain time period_ (i.e. the children will grow out of  it), or does it mean that a particular design of shoe is only  produced for a limited time period, or something else?  

(Pro angličtinaře mezi Vámi ještě poznamenávám, že "children paradise" není správné. Mělo by to být "children's paradise".)  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> Takhle ten paragraf vlastně končí, už není nic, co by napovědělo, v čem tkví  smysl předcházející věty.


 Given the poor quality of the text (one anacoluthon, one oxymoron, one pleonasm and one striking redundancy of cognates) it is worthless to analize its meaning. Literal translation goes like this:_Their drawback is that children's footwear is prepared as for its design only  for load over a certain time period_.​


> (i.e. the children will grow out of  it),


Perhaps, but in that case a literate author would use "věk" instead of "období".



> or does it mean that a particular design of shoe is only  produced for a limited time period, or something else?



Who knows? Perhaps it means it is for seasonal use.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky mockrát werrr. Tož jsem myslel, že jsem blbec já.  Unfortunately I'm supposed to translate it.  (Quod me nutrit me destruit . Caveat translator )*.*


----------



## winpoj

Ten český text zní skutečně dosti podivně. Skoro se mi zdá, že se jedná o nevydařený překlad z angličtiny. Např. "potřeba po" jaksi není česká vazba - kdežto v angličtině bychom "need for" našli, nemýlím-li se.


----------



## abeseda

Časové zastarávání je snad to, že to vyjde z módy (morální zastarávání) nebo to už nebude splňovat nějaké normy, které se během času mění. Anebo děti časem vyrostou a onu obuv pak bude moci použít jiné dítě. 

Obuv bude funkční, jenže díky času se něco mění...

Asi se jedná o marketinový blábol, zdůvodňující motivaci/strategii příslušné "jednotky". Asi se zdůrazňuje hlavní idea, že nemusíme řešit nadčasovost řešení příslušných výrobků, když z toho dítě stějně vyroste a ušetříme tím na materiálu - ošidíme/přizpůsobíme konstrukci obuvi jen na daný časový úsek. Podrážka z méně odolného materiálu, jiná lepidla....


Ale jinak tomu moc nerozumím


----------

